# Netzwerkkarte kaufen? Packt as rock 960 gm gs 3 fx keine 16 mbits?



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage ich habe das Mainboard

AS Rock 960 GM GS3 FX ASRock > 960GM-GS3 FX

Problem nun, es ist sehr klein, und ich habe eine HD 7870 Shappire 2GB DDR 5 in es verbaut, und dort einen Extra Lüfter drauf gemacht den *Arctic Twin Turbo 2* der sehr Groß ist und somit einen der PCI Slots komplett bedeckt und den 2ten zur Hälfte so das eine Sehr schmale PCI Karte mit geringer *höhe* in den Slot passen würde zwischen den Lüfter und der Graka selbst.

Nun die Frage gibt es eine sehr kleine PCI WLAN Karte? Mein PC hat nur einen LAN Anschluss, bzw das Mainbaord und keinen WLAN Empfänger verbaut soviel ich weiß.

Es ist auch noch ein PCI - e Anschluss oben oberhalb der Grafikkarte vorhanden.

Ich möchte aber eine USB 3.0 Karte und eine WLAN Karte einbauen, also brauche ich eine sehr schmale Karte für beides. Was würdet Ihr mir dort Empfehlen?

Preiswert und dennoch gut. 

Die Letzte Frage ist auf dem Datenblatt ASRock > 960GM-GS3 FX steht das mein AS ROCK 1000 mb internet unterstüzt ich hab aber in meiner neuen Wohnung eine 1600 Leitung kann mein PC diese dann nicht voll Nutzen über den LAN anschluss?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Hol dir doch einen AVM Wlan Stick, USB hast du ja genug
avm wlan stick | Geizhals Deutschland
Und dein Mainboard hat Gigabit LAN, bedeutet der Anschluss kann theoretisch etwa 100-125MB pro Sekunde empfangen/verschicken, so dein Internetanschluss kann aber nur 1,6-2MB pro Sekunde.
Von daher, null Probleme.

Wie weit ist denn dein Router von deinem PC entfernt?


----------



## NatokWa (4. September 2015)

Hmmm ok ... du hast unter garantie keine 1600'er Leiztung sondern eine 16K bzw 16000 Leitung . Die 16 Steht hier für MegaMit/s . Das gleiche gilt für die 1000 bei deinem MoBo , nur das es hier tatsächlich 1000 sind , also 1GigaBit/s .
Du verwechselt allerdings auch gleich NOCH was , diese Zahl bezieht sich NUR!!! auf die mögloche Übertragungsrate des LAN anschlußes also KABEL zum Router/Modem/Restnetzwerk .

Zum USB 3.0 : Du KANNST nur ne PCIe Karte hierfür haben , PCI ist zu langsam dafür , VIEL zu langsam ... hast du überhaupt geräte für USB 3.0 ? Wen NEIN währe es sowiso verschwendung .....


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Hol dir doch einen AVM Wlan Stick, USB hast du ja genug
> avm wlan stick | Geizhals Deutschland
> Und dein Mainboard hat Gigabit LAN, bedeutet der Anschluss kann theoretisch etwa 1GB pro Sekunde empfangen/verschicken, so dein Internetanschluss kann aber nur 1,6MB pro Sekunde.
> Von daher, null Probleme.
> ...



Kann ich noch nicht sagen da dieser erst von 1&1 Angeschlossen wird. Es ist dieser Router der auch als Telefon Anlage fungiert und nur 1 LAN Anschluss hat. 

DSL von 1&1 - Angebote und Tarife für Ihren DSL Anschluss

das WLAN Modem.

Da die Wohnung nur 2,5 Zimmer hat und einen PC Tisch im Wohnzimmer das mit Übergang zur Küche ist vermute ich das dort der PC stehen wird, also ist der Router denke ich ca 5-6 Meter Weg vom PC der in einem PC Tisch steht der schon in der Wohnung ist. Ich kann Bilder der Wohnung wie Sie vom Vormieter eingerichtet war senden, so in Etwa wollen wir die Wohnung auch einrichten.

Was die WLAN Sticks betrifft laß ich in ner anderen Seite das von denen Abgeraten wird da es zu Verbindungs Problemen kommen kann abbrüchen und sie Heiß werden würden und dadurch die Verbindung leiden würde.

Was nun?

Was ist besser? Eine PC - E USB 3.0 Karte oder eine Usb 3.0 PCI karte?

Mein As Rock 960 GM hat kein 3.0, aber mein Fractal Design r4 Schwarz gehäuse hat 2 x 3.0 Anschlüsse an der Front die aber sinnlos sind da das Board keinen USB 3.0 Anschluss hat.


----------



## NatokWa (4. September 2015)

PCI!!e!!

Aber für die GEHÄUSEanschlüße nutzt dir so eine Karte idr. nix da die nur die Ports versorgt welche AUF IHR SELBST sind .


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2015)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht, weshalb kann dein Mainboard nicht ins Internet?? 5-6m sind für ein LAN Kabel kein Problem hatte schon 10m Kabel die ohne Probleme liefen und WLAN ist oft Müll.


----------



## claster17 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Und dein Mainboard hat Gigabit LAN, bedeutet der Anschluss kann theoretisch etwa 1GB pro Sekunde empfangen/verschicken, so dein Internetanschluss kann aber nur 1,6MB pro Sekunde



Du verwechselst Mbit mit MByte. 1 Gbit sind 125 MB, 16 Mbit dementsprechend 2 MB

Wenn WLAN Sticks überhitzen, sind sie eine Fehlkonstruktion, die am Markt nichts zu suchen haben. Mein Netgear  A6210 wird allenfalls lauwarm


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Lan Kabel sind bis 100m Entfernung komplett stabil, einfach ordentliche Cat5 oder Cat7 Kabel nehmen.



claster17 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Mbit mit MByte. 1 Gbit sind 125 MB, 16 Mbit dementsprechend 2 MB


Ich rechne ihm nicht nicht bis ins kleinste vor wie schnell sein internet in der theorie ist
Oh stimmt, die Gigabit hab ich verhauen


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Hmmm ok ... du hast unter garantie keine 1600'er Leiztung sondern eine 16K bzw 16000 Leitung . Die 16 Steht hier für MegaMit/s . Das gleiche gilt für die 1000 bei deinem MoBo , nur das es hier tatsächlich 1000 sind , also 1GigaBit/s .
> Du verwechselt allerdings auch gleich NOCH was , diese Zahl bezieht sich NUR!!! auf die mögloche Übertragungsrate des LAN anschlußes also KABEL zum Router/Modem/Restnetzwerk .
> 
> Zum USB 3.0 : Du KANNST nur ne PCIe Karte hierfür haben , PCI ist zu langsam dafür , VIEL zu langsam ... hast du überhaupt geräte für USB 3.0 ? Wen NEIN währe es sowiso verschwendung .....



Habe eine Externe Festplatte von Toshiba und eine für meine TV Aufnamen über den Receiver und einen USB 3.0 32 GB Stick von Verbatim. Alle abwärts Kompatibel, und da usb 3.0 die Zukunft ist denke ich das dies besser funktioniert. 

Ev funktioniert dann auch mein Xbox 360 Controller für PC Games noch schneller von der Übertragungszeit der Signale an den Microsoft Empfänger am usb 2.0?

warum ist pci zu langsam in ebay kleinanzeigen verkauft einer ne usb 3.0 karte für 10 euro mit pci Anschluss. USB 3.0 PCI Express Karte mit 2 Ports in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Lenzkirch | Weiteres PC ZubehÃ¶r gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Habe eine Externe Festplatte von Toshiba und eine für meine TV Aufnamen über den Receiver und einen USB 3.0 32 GB Stick von Verbatim. Alle abwärts Kompatibel, und da usb 3.0 die Zukunft ist denke ich das dies besser funktioniert.
> 
> Ev funktioniert dann auch mein Xbox 360 Controller für PC Games noch schneller von der Übertragungszeit der Signale an den Microsoft Empfänger am usb 2.0?
> 
> warum ist pci zu langsam in ebay kleinanzeigen verkauft einer ne usb 3.0 karte für 10 euro mit pci Anschluss. USB 3.0 PCI Express Karte mit 2 Ports in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Lenzkirch | Weiteres PC ZubehÃ¶r gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen




"Ev funktioniert dann auch mein Xbox 360 Controller für PC Games noch schneller von der Übertragungszeit der Signale an den Microsoft Empfänger am usb 2.0?" - TOTALER schwachsinn!

und zu der USB3 Karte, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 
PCI =/= PCIe = PCI Express


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

NatokWa schrieb:


> PCI!!e!!
> 
> Aber für die GEHÄUSEanschlüße nutzt dir so eine Karte idr. nix da die nur die Ports versorgt welche AUF IHR SELBST sind .



Wie auf Ihr selbst? die usb 2.0 anschlüsse am gehäuse gehen nur die 3.0 nicht weil mein mainboard kein 3.0 hat.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Mein Netgear  A6210 wird allenfalls lauwarm



aber der Empfang soll schlechter sein als bei WLAN Karten? ja mein Router den ich bei 1&1 mit bekomme hat auch 1 x lan anschluss, allerdings hab ich auch eine XBox one die ich verbinden muss was ja dann nicht geht wenn der router von denen nur 1 mal lan hat, und deshalb will ich den pc über wlan ab und an verbinden so das meine Frau trotzdem über Ihn Chatten kann und surfen während ich an der Xbox one über LAN Fifa zocke den dann muss ich ja den pc vom LAN abstöpseln, weil ich denke LAN ist auch bei der Xbox one besser von der übertragung als WLAN?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> aber der Empfang soll schlechter sein als bei WLAN Karten? ja mein Router den ich bei 1&1 mit bekomme hat auch 1 x lan anschluss, allerdings hab ich auch eine XBox one die ich verbinden muss was ja dann nicht geht wenn der router von denen nur 1 mal lan hat, und deshalb will ich den pc über wlan ab und an verbinden so das meine Frau trotzdem über Ihn Chatten kann und surfen während ich an der Xbox one über LAN Fifa zocke den dann muss ich ja den pc vom LAN abstöpseln, weil ich denke LAN ist auch bei der Xbox one besser von der übertragung als WLAN?



Kaufste dir nen kleinen netgear 4 Port Switch und hast Ruhe mit den Lan Anschlüssen


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Lan Kabel sind bis 100m Entfernung komplett stabil, einfach ordentliche Cat5 oder Cat7 Kabel nehmen.
> 
> 
> Ich rechne ihm nicht nicht bis ins kleinste vor wie schnell sein internet in der theorie ist
> Oh stimmt, die Gigabit hab ich verhauen



Ich hab ein Schwarzes Cat aber weiß nicht wie Stark das ist  überträgt dies auch 16 mbits? den so schnell ist unsere neue Leitung im vergleich zu meiner 1000 er leitung in meinem Alten Ort ein Düsenjet hoffe ich  

Das Kabel hab ich. 

1aTTack CAT 5e folien und geflechtgeschirmt SFTP: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Reicht locker


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Kaufste dir nen kleinen netgear 4 Port Switch und hast Ruhe mit den Lan Anschlüssen



Was ist das? und woran schließt man das an? kann man das an meinen 1&1 Router Anschließen? der hat ja nur 1 Lan anschluss dabei.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> "Ev funktioniert dann auch mein Xbox 360 Controller für PC Games noch schneller von der Übertragungszeit der Signale an den Microsoft Empfänger am usb 2.0?" - TOTALER schwachsinn!
> 
> und zu der USB3 Karte, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
> PCI =/= PCIe = PCI Express



Aber gerade hieß es doch noch pci wäre zu langsam? was brauch ich dann für ne karte für nen 3.0 Anschluss?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Also, dein Roter per lan zum Switch, am Switch wird das eine Eingangs LAN auf 3 Weitere geteilt, und bevor die frage kommt, nein du hast keinen leistungsverlust


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Reicht locker



Was reicht locker?


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2015)

Dein Kabel reicht locker. 

Wenn du nicht für jeden Satz einen neuen post erstellen würdest, könnten wir alle besser die Übersicht wahren.

Versuchst du überhaupt zu verstehen was man dir antwortet?

Du meintest bei eBay verkauft einer eine USB3.0 PCI Karte.
Die Karte die du verlinkt hast, ist aber eine PCIe.
PCI = alt und langsam
PCIe = Nachfolger und schnell

Ein switch kannst du dir vorstellen wie eine Mehrfachsteckerleiste, nur eben für LAN-Anschlüsse.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Also, dein Roter per lan zum Switch, am Switch wird das eine Eingangs LAN auf 3 Weitere geteilt, und bevor die frage kommt, nein du hast keinen leistungsverlust



Die Leitung soll mit einem Switch sogar schneller sein, nur frage ich mich warum, im Router ist ja schon ein Switch verbaut nur dieser soll laut Inet Langsamer sein als Switches die man kaufen kann.

Also verstehe ich das richtig? Ich nehme den Router von 1&1 für 3 Euro Monatlich der 1 LAN anschluss besitzt an diesen 1 Lan Anschluss schließe ich ein LAN Kabel an und das Andere Ende des Lan Kabel stecke ich in den Switch?

Dann Wird ja das Ganze Internet über 1 LAN kabel gezogen? heißt alle Geräte greifen auf den Switch zu und dieser wiederrum auf das LAN kabel das in den Router gesteckt ist?

Nun noch eine Frage ich sah im Internet das so ein Switch ein USB Stecker  hat wo kommt dann dieser rein?


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Cleriker;7676647
Ein switch kannst du dir vorstellen wie eine Mehrfachsteckerleiste schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich nun verstanden  Allerdings verstehe ich noch nicht wie das Funktionieren soll den ein Switch wird doch mit den LAN Kabel verbunden das im Router Steckt mein Router von 1&1 hat nur 1 LAN Anschluss in diesen Stecke ich das LAN Kabel und am andren Ende stecke ich den Switch ein, Problem nur es wird alles über 1 LAN Kabel gezogen mehrere Geräte greifen auf 1 LAN kabel zu ist das dann nicht zu Schwach bzw reduziert sich die Leistung den es geht ja alles über 1 LAN Kabel.
> 
> was ist dann der Unterschied zwischen der 3.0 Karte und der andren?
> USB 3.0 PCIe x 4 Karte mit 2 AnschlÃ¼ssen in Nordrhein-Westfalen - HÃ¶velhof | PC Kabel & Adapter gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> ...


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2015)

Siehst du soweit richtig. 

Der USB Stecker ist idR für Medienfreigaben z.B. Multimediafestplatten, oder zum einrichten gedacht. Alles weitere läuft über das Lankabel.

Zu den Karten:
Das sind komplett unterschiedliche Anschlüsse. Die letzte mit mini PCIe kannst du überhaupt nicht gebrauchen, da dein Board überhaupt gar keinen Anschluss dieser Art hat.

Die erste ist gut. Bietet aber eben nur Anschlüsse hinten am iO-panel. Damit laufen deine Gehäuseanschlüsse noch immer nicht.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Siehst du soweit richtig.
> 
> Alles weitere läuft über das Lankabel.



Also verstehe ich das Richtig das ich das USB Kabel gar nirgends Einstecken brauch wenn ich mit dem Switch nur meine Xbox one und meinen PC verbinden möchte?

Könnt ihr mir einen Billigen Switch Empfehlen der max 2 LAN Anschlüsse hat mehr brauche ich nicht  Nur für Xbox one, und PC. mein Router hat ja nur 1 Anschluss der wird ja dann für den Switch gebraucht?


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nun verstanden  Allerdings verstehe ich noch nicht wie das Funktionieren soll den ein Switch wird doch mit den LAN Kabel verbunden das im Router Steckt mein Router von 1&1 hat nur 1 LAN Anschluss in diesen Stecke ich das LAN Kabel und am andren Ende stecke ich den Switch ein, Problem nur es wird alles über 1 LAN Kabel gezogen mehrere Geräte greifen auf 1 LAN kabel zu ist das dann nicht zu Schwach bzw reduziert sich die Leistung den es geht ja alles über 1 LAN Kabel.
> 
> was ist dann der Unterschied zwischen der 3.0 Karte und der andren?
> USB 3.0 PCIe x 4 Karte mit 2 AnschlÃ¼ssen in Nordrhein-Westfalen - HÃ¶velhof | PC Kabel & Adapter gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> ...




Nein das ist nix zu Schwach....

Dein Switch hat 100 MBit oder sogar 1000Mbit in jede Richtung, deine Inet hat "nur" 16 Mbit oder 50 Mbit bei VDSL

Mini-PCI-Express ist nicht gleich PCI-Express, der Name sagt es schon...


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> 16 Mbit oder 50 Mbit bei VDSL
> 
> Mini-PCI-Express ist nicht gleich PCI-Express, der Name sagt es schon...



oki doki  

Nun die 3 Fragen.

A) Welchen Switch PREISWERT aber für 16 mbits Leitung Ausreichend würdet Ihr mir Empfehlen?

B) Reicht eine 16 mbits Leitung aus um Fifa 15 Online zu Zocken und über Xbox one Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 mehr zocke ich nicht online. 

C) Welchen Steckplatz hat mein Mainboard AS Rock 960 GM GS3 FX? Mini PCI oder PCI e? was für ein Anschluss braucht dann meine USB 3.0 Karte?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> oki doki
> 
> Nun die 3 Fragen.
> 
> ...



Willst du einen WLAN Stick und ein LAN Kabel gleichzeitig verwenden??


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Noch ne Frage. Kann man das Kabel auch für die Verbindung eines Switches nehmen? oder braucht man da ein Spezielles LAN Kabel? Weil es bei Amazon auch ein Kabel gibt wo extra *zum verbinden an einen Switch * dran steht. 

das hab ich: 1aTTack CAT 5e folien und geflechtgeschirmt SFTP: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Und das gibt es bei Amazon wo extra zum verbinden an einen switch steht. TOOGOO 8 ft Fuesse 2.5M RJ45 CAT 5 CAT 5: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Willst du einen WLAN Stick und ein LAN Kabel gleichzeitig verwenden??



Nein. Aber da mir nun zu einem Switch geraten wurde ist das doch die Ideale Lösung oder nicht? Es ging mir nur darum wir haben 1 PC und unser Router den wir bei 1& 1 Dabei haben hat nur 1 LAN Anschluss.

Da ich aber Laptop,
Xbox one
und PC besitze.

Und dann da nur 1 LAN Anschluss vorhanden ist, das LAN Kabel vom PC ausstecken müsste wenn ich Xbox one spielen möchte (da die Lan verbindung bei der Xbox one wohl auch besser ist als die interne WLAN verbindung?) dann könnte ja meine Frau nicht in der Zeit meinen PC nicht nutzen da ja das LAn kabel in der Xbox one stecken wurde und der PC keine WLAN Karte hat.

Heißt auf Deutsch:

PC Ausgesteckt ( Kein Internet)
Xbox one ( LAN KABEL)

Lösung finden? Entweder WLAN KARTE in PC Bauen oder Stick, oder wie mir nun geraten wurde an den 1 nen LAN Anschluss den der Router von 1&1 hat ein Switch Anstecken damit ich Xbox one mit LAN verbinden kann und PC Gleichzeitig. 

Somit kann meine Frau den PC nutzen auch während ich über LAN an der Xbox one Zocke.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2015)

Eben wofür brauchst du einen WLAN Stick und diese Karte wenn du Laptop, Xbox und PC am Switch anschliessen kannst? Deine Frage 





> C) Welchen Steckplatz hat mein Mainboard AS Rock 960 GM GS3 FX? Mini PCI  oder PCI e? was für ein Anschluss braucht dann meine USB 3.0 Karte?,


 deutet darauf hin das du beides nutzen willst, deshalb fragte ich ob du beides nutzen willst.


----------



## Körschgen (4. September 2015)

Er will immer noch USB 3.0 nachrüsten.
Mal ne allgemeine Frage, meinst du PC sind wirklich was für dich?

Und was anderes:
Bei 1&1 bekommt man doch eine FritzBix dabei, bei denen Home Server genannt?!
Was genau sollst du für einen Router bekommen?
Die Gehäuse USB des Fractal laufen über einen Anschluss der auf dem Mainboard sitzen muss.
USB 3.0 PCIe Karten sind einfach USB anschlüsse die dann hinten am Gehäuse auf der PCIe Karte sind.
Es gibt auch karten mit einem internen Connector, damit wäre dann auch der Front USB 3.0 des Fractal Cases nutzbar.
Z.Bsp.:
CSL - USB 3.0 PCI Express Controller | 2 x extern: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Deine Frage  deutet darauf hin das du beides nutzen willst, deshalb fragte ich ob du beides nutzen willst.



Ich suche die Billigste und Beste Lösung mit dem schnellsten Internet  Mehr nicht. 

Handy, Laptop über WLAN kein Problem, aber Xbox one und PC über WLAN (fragwürdig) da ich mal am PC Fifa 15 zocke mal an der Xbox one, und wenn ich an der Xbox one Fifa zocken würde müsste ich das 1 LAN kabel ausstecken, was automatisch heißt das meine Frau kein Internet am PC hätte daher ein ( WLAN stick oder Karte ), wenn das mit einem Switch aber gelöst werden kann kann ich ja über den Switch (die Xbox one Verbinden mit nem Lan Kabel und den PC über ein andres Lan Kabel auch ) somit ist niemand abhängig.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage.

Switch oder WLAN karte oder Stick?

Und da ich bei der Xbox one bisher nur über LAN kabel gezockt hab in meiner alten Wohnung weiß ich nicht wie die WLAN verbindung der Xbox one zum Router ist, ob dort auch LAN besser ist?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Er will immer noch USB 3.0 nachrüsten.
> Mal ne allgemeine Frage, meinst du PC sind wirklich was für dich?



Aber für was will er USB 3.0 haben? Es geht doch um das Problem mit dem LAN Kabel das nicht genug vorhanden sind auch wenn es Heutzutage eher selten ist. Er wollte USB 3.0 haben weil ihm ein WLAN Stick empfohlen wurde der USB 3.0 als Vorraussetzung hat. Im Thread geht es so weiter das er sich eigentlich auf Switch entschieden hat und deshalb die Frage. 




xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Switch oder WLAN karte oder Stick?



Switch ist deutlich besser, zwar hast du ein paar Kabel mehr aber dafür läufts einfach bei WLAN kann es sein das die Verbindung nicht optimal ist und du dann einfach mal beim Online Zocken ein Verbindungsabruch hast.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Er will immer noch USB 3.0 nachrüsten.
> Mal ne allgemeine Frage, meinst du PC sind wirklich was für dich?
> 
> Und was anderes:
> ...



Siehe meinen Link weiter oben hab den 1 & 1 Link gepostet welchen Router ich bekomme, die meinten für eine 16 mbits leitung reicht der Locker aus, der HOME Server wurde 5 Euro im Monat kosten und der kleine 3 Euro der hätte aber nur 1 LAN Anschluss. Aber da wir auf jeden Pfennig achten müssen beide noch *Auszubildende* wäre der für 3 Euro im Monat biliger, allerdings hat der nur 1 LAN ANSCHLUSS.

Und wie ich gerade im Netz laß ist es über einen Switch Schneller im Inernet da die meisten Reciever langsame Switches Verbaut hätten, wäre es besser an den Router einen extra Switch anzulegen dann wäre das Internet noch etwas schneller. 

DSL von 1&1 - Angebote und Tarife für Ihren DSL Anschluss

Router 2 in der Mitte würden wir bekommen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber für was will er USB 3.0 haben? Es geht doch um das Problem mit dem LAN Kabel das nicht genug vorhanden sind auch wenn es Heutzutage eher selten ist. Er wollte USB 3.0 haben weil ihm ein WLAN Stick empfohlen wurde der USB 3.0 als Vorraussetzung hat.



Nö, das USB3.0 war nur Nebensache, weilö das Gehäuse Frontanschlüsse dieser Art bietet, sein Board aber nicht.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber für was will er USB 3.0 haben?.



Nein mir wurde kein WLAN Stick empfohlen der 3.0 hat. Ich möchte eine 3.0 Karte in meinen PC bauen da ich nur 2.0 Anschlüsse habe aber einen USB Stick Verbatim 32 GB und eine Externe Festplatte Toshiba 500 GB habe die USB 3.0 haben und usb 3.0 die Zukunft ist. 

Deshalb suche ich eine usb 3.0 Karte unabhängig von dem WLAN und LAN Problem.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nö, das USB3.0 war nur Nebensache, weilö das Gehäuse Frontanschlüsse dieser Art bietet, sein Board aber nicht.



Genau Richtig du bringst es auf den Punkt  Sind sozusagen 2 Fragen.

Kannst du mir bitte einen Billigen aber Guten Switch Empfehlen der für 16 mbits Leitungen ausreicht?

Und brauch ich zum verbinden des Switchts mit dem Router ein spezielles LAN kabel weil es in AMAZON extra käbel gibt zum switch verbinden? Ich hab aber nur ein normales CAT 5 LAN Kable 10 m in Schwarz.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Nein mir wurde kein WLAN Stick empfohlen der 3.0 hat. Ich möchte eine 3.0 Karte in meinen PC bauen da ich nur 2.0 Anschlüsse habe aber einen USB Stick Verbatim 32 GB und eine Externe Festplatte Toshiba 500 GB habe die USB 3.0 haben und usb 3.0 die Zukunft ist.
> 
> Deshalb suche ich eine usb 3.0 Karte unabhängig von dem WLAN und LAN Problem.


Dann schreib das doch genauer in den Startbeitrag, weil ich bin wegen dem USB 3.0 Ausgegangen das du einen WLAN Stick und das Kabel nutzen willst, ich kann doch keine Gedanken lesen und wissen das du eine Externe Festplatte hast.


----------



## Körschgen (4. September 2015)

Ich hatte es so verstanden das er noch USB 3.0 Peripherie nutzen möchte, also 2 Baustellen.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast Lan Kabel zu allen Abnehmern zu legen dann nimmst du natürlich Kabel.

Und noch mal zum verdeutlichen: deine 16mbit sind ein Witz für einen Gigabit Port...Da begrenzt überhaupt nix auch wenn du über einen Lan am Router raus gehst.
Kommt doch auch nur ein Kabel in deiner Bude an worüber dann alles läuft, oder? (2 Drähte sogar meist nur)

Welchen Router bekommst du? Welches 1&1 Angebot hast du bestellt?

Ah OK, ich sehe gerade 1&1 hat ihr Angebot etwas umgestellt... ich zahle glaube ich 25€ inklusive Fritzbox für ne 50 mbit Flat, nach nem Jahr 30 € glaub ich.

Dann fährst du mit einem günstigen Switch ganz gut.
ABER DAS:


xhitcher1 schrieb:


> wäre es besser an den Router einen extra Switch anzulegen dann wäre das Internet noch etwas schneller.


ist einfach nur falsch....

Z.Bsp. : TP-Link TL-SG1005D Gigabit-Desktop-Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Allerdings würde auch ein normaler 10/100 Switch reichen, damit könntest aber auch nur 5 € sparen...
Und wie auch schon mehrmals gesagt wurde reichen einfache Kabel ab Cat5 aufwärts aus.


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2015)

Also ein 5-Port 1Gbit (1000 MBit) Switch kostet 20 Euro, daran sollte es doch jetzt nicht scheitern....

Du brauchst 3 CAT5e Kabel mit jeweils RJ45 Steckern dran, eins liegt bei deiner Router/Modem Kiste dabei, also mußt du noch 2 Kabel kaufen.

-eins um vom Switch zum PC zu kommen
-eins um vom Swich zur XBox zu kommen


----------



## MaW85 (4. September 2015)

Also die homeserver von 1&1 haben alle beide je 4x LAN anschlüsse und WLAN, also brauchst du kein extra Switch!


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2015)

TP-Link TL-SG1005D V6.0, 5-Port
Und Nein, du brauchst kein spezielles Kabel dafür. Das was du schon besitzt, ist völlig okay und mit solchen Kabeln kannst du auch alles andere verbinden.

Desweiteren hier:
Sempre UP33-I19, 4x USB 3.0, PCIe x1
Die ist für den Anschluss direkt über deiner Grafikkarte und bietet die hinten raus zwei USB3.0, sowie innen einen Anschluss an dem du deine Front-USB3.0 betreiben kannst.



MaW85 schrieb:


> Also die homeserver von 1&1 haben alle beide je  4x LAN anschlüsse und WLAN, also brauchst du kein extra  Switsch!



Er nimmt aber keinen homeserver, sondern nur das WLAN-Modem und das bietet nur einen einzigen Anschluss.
Hier aber die Frage an den TE: Warum nimmst du nicht das Paket für 5€ im Monat, da sparst du dir dann das Switch?!


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2015)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Also die homeserver von 1&1 haben alle beide je 4x LAN anschlüsse und WLAN, also brauchst du kein extra Switsch!



den bekommt er aber nicht sondern nur die kleine Box mit 1xLAN... 

und Switch nicht Schwitsch...


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Z.Bsp. : TP-Link TL-SG1005D Gigabit-Desktop-Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Allerdings würde auch ein normaler 10/100 Switch reichen, damit könntest aber auch nur 5 € sparen...
> Und wie auch schon mehrmals gesagt wurde reichen einfache Kabel ab Cat5 aufwärts aus.



Das von mir vorgeschlagene ist der Nachfolger dessen von dir. Deines hatte ich damals selbst und liegt auch noch irgendwo hier im Schrank. Das wollte aber mit bestimmten Geräten von Huawei einfach nicht zusammenarbeiten. Also die Version 6.0 sollte wirklich schon sehr weit ausgereift sein.


----------



## MaW85 (4. September 2015)

ohh sorry habe ich nicht richtig rausgelesen bei 1&1, ich bin ja weg von den Sauladen. Bei mir gab es ja noch ordentliche Fritzboxen gratis dazu.

Und ja habt recht Switch.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Allerdings würde auch ein normaler 10/100 Switch reichen, damit könntest aber auch nur 5 € sparen...
> Und wie auch schon mehrmals gesagt wurde reichen einfache Kabel ab Cat5 aufwärts aus.



Ich hab den Basics Vertrag für 9,99 im Monat + 3 Euro für den kleinen Router der nur 1 LAN Anschluss hat. 
Da kommt ein Switch billiger als für monatlich den Großen Router für 5 Euro zu nehmen oder?

Warum gibt es dann extra Switch Kabel in Amazon? Ist mein CAT 5 auch zum Verbinden von Switch zu Router geeignet?


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Also ein 5-Port 1Gbit (1000 MBit) Switch kostet 20 Euro, daran sollte es doch jetzt nicht scheitern....
> 
> Du brauchst 3 CAT5e Kabel mit jeweils RJ45 Steckern dran, eins liegt bei deiner Router/Modem Kiste dabei, also mußt du noch 2 Kabel kaufen.
> 
> ...



Und welches Kabel brauche ich um von Switch zu Router zu kommen? den der router hat ja 1 lan anschluss?

Ich habe dieses Kabel hier 2 mal reicht das? 

1aTTack CAT 5e folien und geflechtgeschirmt SFTP: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## MaW85 (4. September 2015)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Also die homeserver von 1&1 haben alle beide je 4x LAN anschlüsse und WLAN, also brauchst du kein extra Switch!



hier nochmals der Link der 2te Router den habe ich. WLAN MODEM. Allerdings sagte die mir am Telefon der hätte nur 1 LAN Anschluss und kostet monatlich 3 Euro. DSL von 1&1 - Angebote und Tarife für Ihren DSL Anschluss


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Er nimmt aber keinen homeserver, sondern nur das WLAN-Modem und das bietet nur einen einzigen Anschluss.
> Hier aber die Frage an den TE: Warum nimmst du nicht das Paket für 5€ im Monat, da sparst du dir dann das Switch?!



Danke erstmal für die Links die schaue ich mir heute Abend mal an  

öhm ja warum mach ich das? Ich weiß nicht lohnt sich das? 

Für den 1 & 1 Home Server würde ich Monatlich 5 Euro zahlen, für das kleine WLAN Modem nur 3 Euro. 

ein Switch wie ich gelesen hab kostet Maximal 20 Euro oder 30 Euro. Also wäre das doch Billiger oder nicht? 

Weiß jetzt nicht wielange die Abzahlung des Routers dauert aber ich denke mal 2 Jahre auf jedenfall, also Rechnen wir 2 Euro kostet der Große also der Home Server mehr, das dann mal 24 Monate bin ich bei 48 Euro.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das von mir vorgeschlagene ist der Nachfolger dessen von dir. Deines hatte ich damals selbst und liegt auch noch irgendwo hier im Schrank. Das wollte aber mit bestimmten Geräten von Huawei einfach nicht zusammenarbeiten. Also die Version 6.0 sollte wirklich schon sehr weit ausgereift sein.



Und wenn ich mich Preislich für den Switch Entscheide. Welchen soll ich dann nehmen? Ihr verwirrt mich  

Also nochmals Home Server Monatlich 5 Euro (Laufzeit der 5 Euro extra weiß ich leider nicht denke 24 Monate)
Preis kleines WLAN MODEM Monatlich 3 Euro.

Switch wie ich hier laß ca 20 Euro. 

Heißt rechnerisch würde ich 2 Euro Pro Monat für den Home Server Mehr Zahlen was bei 24 Monate dann 48 Euro wären und somit ein Switch Billiger wäre. 

Außerdem hab ich auf der Internet seite Gelesen das das Internet über Switch schneller wäre, ob das stimmt kein Plan. 

Router mit zusätzlichem Switch aufpeppen - PC-WELT


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

MaW85 schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel



Na herzlichen Dank  Jetzt blick ich gar nichts mehr Cleriker meinte ich brauche keine Speziellen Kabel mehr  Du meinst jetzt ich brauche extra kabel. Fakt ist ich habe dieses Kabel 1 mal 1aTTack CAT 5e folien und geflechtgeschirmt SFTP: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r  und habe genau dieses vorher nochmals Nachbestellt für die Xbox one  und hab dann noch ein ca 20 meter langes normales Weißes Lan Kabel zuhause.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Also ich frag mich wirklich ob du PC tauglich bist, so langsam zweifel ich daran, entweder bist du 9 jahre alt und trollst hier rum oder du bist anfang 70 und hast 0 plan von technik


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich wirklich ob du PC tauglich bist, so langsam zweifel ich daran, entweder bist du 9 jahre alt und trollst hier rum oder du bist anfang 70 und hast 0 plan von technik



Weder noch ich bin 27, aber von Internet (außer Nutzung) und Schutz hab ich keine Ahnung, und jeder Schreibt hier was andres von Käbel die ich Angeblich brauche. Nochmals ich hab dieses Kabel 1 mal von CAT 5 in Schwarz das ich vorher gepostet habe und hab es jetzt noch einmal in 10 meter nachbestellt. Ich hab noch nie einen Switch verwendet weiß daher auch nicht wie das geht, genauso wenig hab ich was von solchen Kabeln gehört, Dachte bisher immer LAN KABEL ist gleich LAN KABEL. 

Das Kabel besitzte ich 1 mal in 10 Meter Länge, und hab es nun nochmals vor ner Stunde nachbestellt 1aTTack CAT 5e folien und geflechtgeschirmt SFTP: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Und dann hab ich noch ein normales LAN KABEL Zuhause in Weiß das ist aber schon ca 6 Jahre alt. 

Und wenn ich zum Verbinden von Switch zu Router ein Spezielles Kabel brauch möchte ich das gerne wissen, und wenn dort ein 0,5 Meter Kabel reicht dann kann ich Geld sparen und die 2 mal CAT 5 Kabel zum Verbinden meiner Box mit Xbox one und PC verwenden.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Grundlegend ist Lan Kabel auch gleich Lan Kabel, nur gibt es verschiedene Zertifizierungen, aber CAT5e ist gut und vollkommen ausreichend!
Also, du kaufst dir folgenden Switch Netgear ProSAFE GS108, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dort hast du 8 RJ45 Steckplätze (Standrdanschluss von LAN kabeln)
Diese sind nummeriert von 1-8
auf Platz 1 schließt du deinen 1&1 Router per LAN an
auf Platz 2 und 3 wahlweise deinen PC oder deine Xbox, bedeutet Platz 1-2-3 sind belegt, dann Switch an Strom und alles sollte funktionieren.

Und noch was zu den Kabel,  kauf nicht die billigsten, also keine 1,50€ auf 10 Meter, das taugt nix.
Ach und du kannst auch alle möglichen LAN kabel untereinander verwenden, also kannst du CAT5 auch mit CAT6 oder CAT7 zusammen schließen.

Hoffe das war sachlich ausreichend.


----------



## Körschgen (4. September 2015)

Also ernsthaft.
ALS ERSTES: HÖR MIT DEN DOPPEL UND DREIFACH POSTS AUF!!!

Dir wurde jetzt schon mehr als einmal gesagt dass dein Kabel funktioniert.
UND NEIN, zum wiederholten male, du brauchst kein spezielles Kabel von Router zu Switch.
Beim Router von 1&1 ist bereits ein Lan Kabel dabei (meistens 0,5-1m), das wird reichen um vom Router zum Switch zu kommen.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Grundlegend ist Lan Kabel auch gleich Lan Kabel, nur gibt es verschiedene Zertifizierungen, aber CAT5e ist gut und vollkommen ausreichend!
> Also, du kaufst dir folgenden Switch Netgear ProSAFE GS108, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Dort hast du 8 RJ45 Steckplätze (Standrdanschluss von LAN kabeln)
> Diese sind nummeriert von 1-8
> ...



Ok so halb hab ich es Kappiert  

Also ich besitze 2 mal 10 Meter von dem CAT 5 Kabel Kostet mit Versand 9 Euro hat aber bisher an meinem PC Verbunden mit unserem Arcor Router Zuhause bestens Funktioniert soweit es halt mit einer 1000 er Leitung funktionieren kann wo meist noch weniger ankommt (alte Wohnung) Neue Wohnung hab ich dann den 1&1 WLAN ROUTER bzw das WLAN MODEM dabei dieses WLAN MODEM hat 1 Anschluss für LAN . 

Brauche ich außer dem WLAN MODEM noch etwas weil viele was von MODEM und ROUTER schreiben im Netz das verwirrt mich. 

Sind die CAT 5 Kabel (siehe Link oben ok?) diese habe ich 2 mal in 10 Meter Länge von Amazon (2tes heute bestellt).

Wielang sollte das Kabel von Switch zu Modem sein? Den so wie ich das sehe brauche ich ja 3 Käbel, 1 mal 1 Kabel vom Switch zum Moden und dann 2 Käbel um PC und Xbox zu verbinden.

Du empfiehlst mir jetzt einen andren Receiver als die 2 zuvor, welcher ist nun besser und warum? dieser Wurde mir zuvor Empfohlen. 

TP-Link TL-SG1005D V6.0, 5-Port


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Die 2 10m kabel du du hast sind gut, bei dem Router liegt auch ein kabel dabei, bei 1&1 meistens gelb, das ist 0,5-1m lang, wie du es verlegst, ob das lange Kabel vom Router zum Switch nimmst oder das kurze ist völlig egal, hauptsache verbunden.

So, der TP-Link Switch ist günstiger, ich habe mit der marke aber schon ausfälle gehabt und setzte seitdem auf Netgear und habe bisher nur gute Erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Körschgen (4. September 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Ok so halb hab ich es Kappiert
> 
> Also ich besitze 2 mal 10 Meter von dem CAT 5 Kabel Kostet mit Versand 9 Euro hat aber bisher an meinem PC Verbunden mit unserem Arcor Router Zuhause bestens Funktioniert soweit es halt mit einer 1000 er Leitung funktionieren kann wo meist noch weniger ankommt (alte Wohnung) Neue Wohnung hab ich dann den 1&1 WLAN ROUTER bzw das WLAN MODEM dabei dieses WLAN MODEM hat 1 Anschluss für LAN .
> 
> Brauche ich außer dem WLAN MODEM noch etwas weil viele was von MODEM und ROUTER schreiben im Netz das verwirrt mich.


Modem stellt Verbindung her, Router verwaltet die angeschlossenen Geräte und deren Verbindungen.
Meistens ist heutzutage der Router im Modem integriert, so auch bei dem 1&1 Gerät, nein du brauchst außer dem Switch nichts weiter.



> Wielang sollte das Kabel von Switch zu Modem sein? Den so wie ich das sehe brauche ich ja 3 Käbel, 1 mal 1 Kabel vom Switch zum Moden und dann 2 Käbel um PC und Xbox zu verbinden.



So kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig. Merkst du nicht selbst dass du etwas sinnfreie Fragen stellst?! Das beim Modem beigelegte wird reichen.



> Du empfiehlst mir jetzt einen andren Receiver als die 2 zuvor, welcher ist nun besser und warum? dieser Wurde mir zuvor Empfohlen.
> 
> TP-Link TL-SG1005D V6.0, 5-Port



Nimm den TP-Link, der reicht/macht das selbe und ist günstiger.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Netgear ProSAFE GS108, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Dort hast du 8 RJ45 Steckplätze (Standrdanschluss von LAN kabeln)



Also mein Vater hat noch diese 2 Switch im Geschäft. Gehen die auch oder sind die nicht so gut? Er verkauft Drucker und Fax Geräte und hat halt auch ein Paar SWITCH auf Lager.

Siehe Anhang

Ist das Kabel was bei meinem 1&1 Modem angeblich dabei liegen soll den gut genug zum Verbinden von Switch und Modem?


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> So, der TP-Link Switch ist günstiger, ich habe mit der marke aber schon ausfälle gehabt und setzte seitdem auf Netgear und habe bisher nur gute Erfahrung gemacht



Wann machten sich die Ausfälle bemerkt und wie oft? Ich zocke halt ab und an Fifa 15 am pc und Xbox one online, und Schaue Stream Filme mehr nicht, aber auch nicht weniger


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Ja der Dlink switch geht genauso, nimm den einfach
Das Kabel von 1&1 kannst du ohne bedenken einsetzten

Also jetzt reicht es langsam wirklich, du kannst deine Posts bearbeiten und erweitern! du musst nicht jedes mal wegen einer 5 Wörter frage einen neuen Beitrag posten! 

Ja, Ausfall macht sich eben bemerksam wenn es ausfällt, also kein Netz mehr geht, sollte doch eigentlich logisch sein.


----------



## Körschgen (4. September 2015)

Reicht auch, wenn du sie billiger oder für Lau bekommst dann nimm einen davon.
Wenn das Kabel nicht für eine solche Verbindung geeignet wäre würden sie es wohl nicht beilegen.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Ja der Dlink switch geht genauso, nimm den einfach
> Das Kabel von 1&1 kannst du ohne bedenken einsetzten
> 
> Also jetzt reicht es langsam wirklich, du kannst deine Posts bearbeiten und erweitern! du musst nicht jedes mal wegen einer 5 Wörter frage einen neuen Beitrag posten!
> ...



Sorry wie meinst du das mit Posts bearbeiten?  

Ich will halt auf nummer sicher gehen ehe ich was kaufe  

Ja wie oft machte sich der ausfall mit dem DLINK bei dir bemerkbar?

Ausfälle will ich nicht unbedingt haben. Aber ich bin ehrlich ich Zocke vielleicht 1 mal die Woche 1 Stunde Fifa oder Pro Evo am PC und Xbox one, ansonsten chatte ich nur oder schau mal ein Stream Film mit meiner Frau an. 

Gerade schrieb mir ein anderer Nutzer Peer Email aber gerade das ich ein * Du solltest dafür ein Crossover Kabel nutzen* ist das von 1 & 1 und die CAT 5 von mir so eines?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

Wenn der Switch ausfällt is er meistens tot, ob das 1&1 Kabel ein CAT5 Kabel ist weis ich nicht, aber es wird auf jeden fall gut und sicher seinen Dienst tun


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Wenn der Switch ausfällt is er meistens tot, ob das 1&1 Kabel ein CAT5 Kabel ist weis ich nicht, aber es wird auf jeden fall gut und sicher seinen Dienst tun



Ok werde ich Zukünftig machen dann merkt man aber nicht das ich geantwortet hab auf den Beitrag  Und somit keine Antwort. 

Sag mir mal bitte soll ich dann lieber ein Kurzes CAT 5 e kabel kaufen und welches? weil ich will schon auf Nummer sicher gehen den während dem Fifa zocken auch wenn nur 1-2 mal die woche möchte ich nicht unbedingt mitten im spiel ausfälle haben


----------



## Deep Thought (4. September 2015)

Nein, du brauchst *kein* Crossover-Kabel.

Ist zwar eh zu spät, aber fürs nächste Mal, LAN-Kabel gibt es bei Reichelt (in diversen Farben und Längen) deutlich günstiger. PATCH-C5U 10 SW: 10,0m Cat.5e U - UTP-Netzwerkkabel, schwarz bei reichelt elektronik

Die Switches von deinem Vater sind alt, und haben nur 100 Mbit/s, statt 1000 wie heute üblich. Da dein Internet aber eh deutlich langsamer ist, macht das nichts. Wenn es umsonst ist, kannst du sie nehmen. Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken, völlig egal welchen Switch du nimmst.


Edit: es ist scheiß egal wie lang das LAN-Kabel ist! So lange du nicht drüber stolperst...
Ich nehme immer die günstigsten Kabel vom Reichelt, und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. September 2015)

So ein Ausfall kommt sehr selten vor, und auch nur dann wenn der Switch oft voll belastet wird, wird er beim heimanwender in der Regel aber nie.

Und was ist kurz ? 0,5m 1m 2m?
0,5m 0,5m - CAT.6 Ethernet Gigabit Lan Netzwerkkabel | 10: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
1m 1m - CAT.6 Ethernet Gigabit Lan Netzwerkkabel | 10/100: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
2m 2m - CAT.6 Ethernet Gigabit Lan Netzwerkkabel | 10/100: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Und ja ich weis das das CAT6 ist, das ist aber völlig egal, funktionieren tut es auf jeden fall, wie gesagt, man kann cat5(e) auch mit cat6/7 usw mischen


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> CAT6 ist, das ist aber völlig egal, funktionieren tut es auf jeden fall, wie gesagt, man kann cat5(e) auch mit cat6/7 usw mischen



Und was ist billiger? Cat 6 oder 5e? weil die beiden andren Käbel sind CAT 5 e die habe. 

Und ein bekannter hat mich gerade aufgeklärt das das CAT 5 und 6 nur bei Interner Übertragung von pc auf Laptop etc ein Unterschied macht nicht beim normalen Surfen oder Online gegen andre zocken, von daher für mich ja uninteressant oder?


----------



## Deep Thought (4. September 2015)

Sind deine Bekannten auch Trolle? 

Je höher die Kategorie, desto teurer und besser. Ist aber Wurst, Cat 5 reicht völlig! (Ich hab sogar schon alte Telefonkabel als LAN-Kabel benutzt)

Ein Cat 7 Kabel mit vergoldeten Steckern und mundgemalten Verzierungen funktioniert freilich auch, bringt dir aber auch keinen Vorteil.


(mir muss echt langweilig sein, wenn ich mich an einer seitenlangen Diskussion wegen einem 2€-Kabel beteilige...)


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. September 2015)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> (mir muss echt langweilig sein, wenn ich mich an einer seitenlangen Diskussion wegen einem 2€-Kabel beteilige...)



Schau tu ich schon was gegen deine Langeweile  

Ne jetzt im Ernst welchen Switch? den D-Link der mir verlinkt wurde oder deinen? Wie oft hattest du ausfälle? Und das Kabel sach hab ich jetzt verstanden  

Macht egal ob 5e oder 6 ja keinen Unterschied was das online zocken betrifft von daher für mich uninteressant


----------

